# General > General Chat >  6th Annual Jamboree

## crashdive123

I guess it's time to start planning our 6th annual jamboree.

I'll toss this out there.  Last year we had reservations at Briar Bottom Campground before the government shutdown.  http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48522&actid=31  For those that are planning on attending, what to you think about the last weekend in October at Briar Bottom?

----------


## crashdive123

For those not familiar with the WSF Jamboree - it's an annual get together we do in the woods.  Here are some of the past gatherings.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree

----------


## hunter63

That was the campground we were first going to above Ashville?

----------


## natertot

Hey Crash, the last weekend in October (the 25-26) works for the Tot Clan. 

As for the location, I am not opposed to Briar Bottom. I was kinda thinking that perhaps a list of those who are in should be somewhat assembled first?

----------


## crashdive123

> That was the campground we were first going to above Ashville?


It is...........

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey Crash, the last weekend in October (the 25-26) works for the Tot Clan. 
> 
> As for the location, I am not opposed to Briar Bottom. I was kinda thinking that perhaps a list of those who are in should be somewhat assembled first?


Just throwing it out there.  I don't think I ever got a refund from last year's shut down.

----------


## BornthatWay

You expect a refund from a government  shutdown?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

I do.  We'll see.

----------


## natertot

By "expect" he means that he had better get a refund because that would be the correct non-tyrannical thing for the government to do and what will happen in the end. Does he expect to get his expected refund without expecting a fight or an expected load of red tape? Probably not, but what would be unexpected is if he got his expected refund unexpectedly easy. So to sum it up, expect the unexpected!

----------


## kyratshooter

Hopefully they will apply last year's finances to this years use.

You fellows just work out the time/place details and I will schedule around that.

In that area the 3rd or 4th weekends are always good for color.  October is always the least rain of the year too.

----------


## woodsman86

I am in, with at least the boys. Not sure about the wife and baby until it gets closer. Just need the dates when it gets locked in. Lets just try to catch a few less fish this year  :Whistling: 

If you need me to do any scouting, more than willing.

----------


## crashdive123

Bump..............

----------


## hunter63

We are putting on the schedule....H63 Plus Mrs H....Maybe Bella.

----------


## crashdive123

Hopefully Mrs. C will be coming this year.

----------


## natertot

Any word on whether or not Briar they'll give credit for this year? If they will, I think we should have it there and then let people join the list already knowing the dates and location. It may help with the waning of the list that we usually get each year.

----------


## crashdive123

I haven't called them yet - waiting to see if there is an interest.  Let's not let me getting a credit be the deciding factor.

----------


## natertot

> I haven't called them yet - waiting to see if there is an interest.  Let's not let me getting a credit be the deciding factor.


Gotcha. Perhaps they'll give a credit to any other federal park, since it is a "federal" entity? If you find out, let us know. I'm all for sitting around a fire, drinking coffee, eating food, drinking coffee, chatting, drinking coffee, chasing the kiddos, drinking coffee, fishing, drinking coffee...... pretty much anywhere! The wife a kiddos are already wanting to see many of the previous attendees and we just got a new pup that will tag along as well.

Places:
Briar Bottom 

People:
Crash +1
Woodsman +2 to 4
Kyrat
Hunter +1
Tots +3
Winnie
tjwilhelm

----------


## tjwilhelm

I'm a tentative attendee.  It depends on the days-of-the-week for the gathering; and, what insanity might be happening at work.  If it's at the end of a week (Thursday thru Sunday), that ups my chances of being able to participate.  Of course, don't set the days just on my account.  Gotta find days that work best for the majority.

I'm in MUCH beter shape than I've been in for the past two years; and, I'm gettin' a brand spankin' new knee in July.  Still blind in one eye and missing 5 muscles in my right shoulder; but, I'm at least as functional as a lot of folks 5 to 10 years younger than me.  I'd love to be able to attend!

----------


## natertot

Just for the sake of throwing out another "option", here is Indian Boundary in the Cherokee Nat'l Forest near Tellico Plains TN.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/chero...35152&actid=33

----------


## sjj

revised...

----------


## crashdive123

> Just for the sake of throwing out another "option", here is Indian Boundary in the Cherokee Nat'l Forest near Tellico Plains TN.
> 
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/chero...35152&actid=33


At the bottom of the page it states that sites cannot be reserved (not sure if that is all sites in the area).

----------


## crashdive123

> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/bur...weather/334776
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/tel...eather/2125066


Good sleeping weather IMO.  Thanks for the long range forecast.

----------


## natertot

Here's another option, with reservation ability. Has trout streams!

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48926&actid=33

----------


## kyratshooter

Rattler Ford???

You do realize how that place got its name, correct?

----------


## sjj

> Good sleeping weather IMO.  Thanks for the long range forecast.


That is what I was thinking.

----------


## Rick

Rough roads?

----------


## natertot

> Rough roads?


Kinda what I was thinking. It rattles your Ford!

----------


## kyratshooter

Probably has the highest concentration of rattlesnakes in the lower 48 states!

We have one spot here in KY called Red River Gorge that is the world center for copperhead breeding.  They have something like 400 copperheads per acre and the hiking trails have warning signs to watch where your put your feet, do not grab trailside brush and do not venture into the bush.


And I don't know how they are giving a long range forecast for October when they can't tell what is going to happen tomorrow??

Of course there is the Farmer's Almanac.  Using history, and math they get an 80% success rate when the National Weather Service has only 60% success. 

Oh well, rain makes you sleep good too.

----------


## Rick

That was my second guess....it was too.

----------


## natertot

Perhaps it was a false scary name to keep people away from an extra cool place! Otherwise, we could add rattlesnake to the menu next to the trout?

----------


## crashdive123

I checked my statements, and did receive a refund, so that isn't an issue.

Here are the two places that have been posted.

Briar Bottom Group Sites at Black Mountain Campground (can accommodate 50 per site) http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48522&actid=31

Rattler Ford Group Sites (can accommodate 25)  http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48926&actid=33

Take a look at them and let's pick one (or another location if any ideas are forthcoming).

----------


## hunter63

> Here's another option, with reservation ability. Has trout streams!
> 
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/nfsnc...48926&actid=33


Might be a little harder to catch in a stream...instead of a pond.....LOL
They sure were good though.....teach them kiddies well....

----------


## Winnie

I vote the Channel Islands. It's about time y'all came this way. I'm sure if you put some effort in, you could find the F.A.R.T boat. :Whistling:

----------


## natertot

> Might be a little harder to catch in a stream...instead of a pond.....LOL
> They sure were good though.....teach them kiddies well....


True, harder to catch equals less fish though. Don't want to over do it again....

The kiddies are learning. Got another family camping/fishing adventure in a few weeks.

----------


## crashdive123

Any other thoughts on location?  Do we want to pick between the two listed.  I think it would be a good idea to choose - this is the busy season and group sites go rather quickly.

----------


## BornthatWay

Jerry and I hope to attend barring another triple fiasco like last year.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Williepete

Kyrat they also have Pygmy rattlesnakes there in the Natural Bridge park.  Some friends and I were rock climbing there in the late eightys and saw some.  The ranger there said they are more poisonous than a diamond back. The one I saw was in a small pine just about eye level.

----------


## natertot

Hey Crash,

I say we go ahead and reserve at Briar Bottom. We kinda missed out on the experience there last year, there aren't really any other recommendations, and it would be good to get a place reserved. Plus I figured if we have a place locked, others can yay or nay on coming easier.

Just my thoughts.

----------


## crashdive123

I agree.  Unless somebody else wants to make the reservations, I'll do it.  Plan on reserving Thursday, Friday, Saturday and depart on Sunday.

----------


## Batch

> Kyrat they also have Pygmy rattlesnakes there in the Natural Bridge park.  Some friends and I were rock climbing there in the late eightys and saw some.  The ranger there said they are more poisonous than a diamond back. The one I saw was in a small pine just about eye level.


To my knowledge there has never been a fatal bite by a pigmy rattlesnake. This snake bites more people than any other venomous snake in Florida. A lot of those bites occur in garden centers at big box stores. I have had plenty of encounters with Dusky Pigmy Rattlers and I did not find them aggressive as a lot of sources say. I have encountered them stretched out on the trail and tapped them with my arrow and they just lay stretched out flickering its tongue. I just figured they didn't think I could see it. 

Wear leather boots, watch where you put your hands and don't kneel in heavy bush if you can avoid it. Them big Eastern Diamondbacks get a fair amount of hunters down here and it is the most dangerous snake in North America. The best way to get bit is messing with the snake. Also, when you kneel in the Saw Palmetto around your tree to pack your hunting gear out. Just stay standing and drag it out into the open first.

----------


## Rick

check and check. Two more for the list. How does anyone survive in Florida? Everything either bites you, burns you or stings you. Of course that probably makes Crash smile.

"Why, yes ma'am. Boagatorfireanttermiterats are my specialty."

----------


## crashdive123

Yes.  It is a target rich environment.

----------


## Solar Geek

> check and check. Two more for the list. How does anyone survive in Florida? Everything either bites you, burns you or stings you. Of course that probably makes Crash smile.
> 
> "Why, yes ma'am. Boagatorfireanttermiterats are my specialty."


You are hilarious!  I almost spit out my wine reading this. Almost.

----------


## Rick

Whew. Almost is good. Never waste good alcohol.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October.  Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th.  I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK.  We have the Poplar group campsite.  Last week one of the six sights was reserved - now four of the six are, but we're in.

Here is a little info (more to follow as we get closer)

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Click here to learn more about the National Forests in North Carolina
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. Last week one of the six sights was reserved - now four of the six are, but we're in.  I know quite a few people were thinking about coming.  When you know if you can make it, I'll add you to the list.

Here is a little info (more to follow as we get closer)

*Address*: 50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone:*(828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Click here to learn more about the National Forests in North Carolina
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.


*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm

----------


## crashdive123

*Address*: 50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone* :Frown: 828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf


*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm

----------


## BornthatWay

count Bornthatway and spouse.

----------


## crashdive123

*Address*: 50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone* :Frown: 828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf


*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway

----------


## Tokwan

Please plan one in Malaysia next time..

----------


## Lil K

Wow some of the former jamboree's look really fun! I can't wait to see more amazing pictures.

----------


## hunter63

Watching  the New Season of Mountain Men.......
FYI
Turtle Island Preserve is like 67 miles from Black Mountain Camp Ground. 
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Turt...57!2d35.751592

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Ok Crash, I wont throw my hat in (because the past couple of years that has bit me in the butt) but I'll lay my hat in.  To help cover the costs I'll need to plan a business outing out that way.  Something I can setup and turn over to my assistants.  (I know, that didn't go so well two years ago, got called back before I ever got close to you.)  I'm going to try anyway.  If I can't make it happen, I'll guarantee some goodies to be sent to you to give out at the raffle.  That's the best deal I can commit to at this point.  It would be great to see some old friends again as well as meet some new ones.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf


*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

----------


## natertot

I just noticed bullet number two, I guess I can't show up at 0300 again this year?!  :Blink:

----------


## crashdive123

> I just noticed bullet number two, I guess I can't show up at 0300 again this year?!


They may frown on it.

----------


## hunter63

Well, maybe if you disconnect the horn......LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Nate - Just feed everybody a little tea with lemon and honey and Jack Daniels before the trip - you'll have a quiet drive while they sleep.

----------


## natertot

Disconnect horn, give sleepy drink......

Got it!

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

----------


## hunter63

As I mentioned in the Pike River Rendezvous thread....was a success outing, so we are ready to go this fall.......Thanks  for the Bump.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
TJWilhelm
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

Any other takers?

----------


## tjwilhelm

Darn!  I've been assigned to work those days in D.C.  HUGE regrets!

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Winnie
Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)



Sorry you can't make it TJ.

----------


## Winnie

Arggghhhh! Have to give it a miss again. My Bobcat has just had what is probably the most expensive upset tummy in history..... £160 worth of upset tummy. Sorry, the Air fare was rediected to vet bill. Who knew puking could cost so much?!?

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)



You'll be missed Winnie.

----------


## Tokwan

For next year , please inform me early. My US Visa still has a few more years (I was issued a 10 years Visa the last time)...I would like to try and make it.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

Will do Tokwan.  We usually start brainstorming in May, and the time for the last several years has been toward the end of October.  Our first one was in Indiana.  The rest have been in the mountains of North Carolina, Tennessee and Kentucky.  The timing allows for cool temperatures and a good chance to experience the fall colors.

----------


## BornthatWay

so Hunter are  you bringing Bella? We just adopted a yellow lab and would like to bring her along if it is oaky with everyone.  She does well with other dogs and loves children. However it is up to the group and how they feel about it. I did not see that the park does not allow dogs but want to be sure about park and all the folks at the Jamboree.

----------


## natertot

> so Hunter are  you bringing Bella? We just adopted a yellow lab and would like to bring her along if it is oaky with everyone.  She does well with other dogs and loves children. However it is up to the group and how they feel about it. I did not see that the park does not allow dogs but want to be sure about park and all the folks at the Jamboree.


Good question. We got our first family dog this year and would love to bring her along too...... although she is HIGH energy!

----------


## natertot

> Arggghhhh! Have to give it a miss again. My Bobcat has just had what is probably the most expensive upset tummy in history..... £160 worth of upset tummy. Sorry, the Air fare was rediected to vet bill. Who knew puking could cost so much?!?


Oh man! I hope things get better for you. Miss you at the jamboree already.....

----------


## BornthatWay

I called the campground. Dogs are allowed as long as they are kept on a leash and you pick up after them. So if you do not mind the poop patrol then the dogs are welcome.

----------


## BornthatWay

Just read the pickle thread and since some of us are pickle makers maybe we should all bring a jar of our pickle to the Jamboree for tasting. I do not do dill pickle but I make a pretty mean lime pickle.

----------


## BENESSE

> Just read the pickle thread and since some of us are pickle makers maybe we should all bring a jar of our pickle to the Jamboree for tasting. I do not do dill pickle but I make a pretty mean lime pickle.


Now, that puts me in mind...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfhC...KbYpMtUu4eNOgL

----------


## BornthatWay

HAHAHA Benesse. I hope that these folks are pretty good pickle makers. My granddaughter has to have pickle whenever she is here with her Guinny.   I like dill pickles but the rest of my family does not so I look forward to trying the other folks pickle. 

I did try a recipe the other year that probably cam close to Aunt B's as they were so sour I would take a jar of them reheat and add lots of sugar so they were edible. LOL! Decided that was not a recipe I wanted to use again.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

I didn't make any pickles this year, but found a new favorite....Mt Olive (I know - strange brand for a pickle) bread and butter pickles with jalapenos.

As to the dogs - as long as they are well behaved and I don't have to clean up after them........ :knight:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## hunter63

You did have to put the "well behaved" part in there?.....

Yeah we were planning on bringing Bella.

----------


## BornthatWay

Mine girl is well behaved and I will clean up after her as I do at home all the time. Even though we live in the country I still do not want my yard full of dog doodle.

Hey Crash bring your Mt. Olive pickles heck if it is your favorite that is good enough for me. We have had Mt. Olive pickles here in VA for as long as I can remember even when I was a little kid. :Thumbup:

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)


Just a bump.

----------


## BornthatWay

I wish more of you would consider coming to the Jamboree. It is so much fun.  We missed last year due to Jerry's auto accident but we have plans to make it this year as we had such a good time last time. 

When you meet the folks it feels like you have known them for a long time just because of having read everyone's posts.  We have a good time eating and a whole lot of chatting.  

If someone struggles with cooking let me know and we can work it out as I love to cook so maybe you can furnish a little of the ingredients or do the dishes after a meal.  

It is fun fun fun so please think about signing up for this event.

----------


## kyratshooter

You do not have to stay all weekend either!

Many folks come in for a night, or a day, and run back home if home is close enough.

----------


## Solar Geek

Sorry too many trips planned/unplanned this year for family health issues and DD #2's wedding. No $$$ and no vacation time left. Have fun it sounds great.

----------


## woodsman86

Just wanted to confirm our attendance. I have been MIA for health reasons, but everything is back on track. Can't gurantee everyone staying the whole time, but at least me and the boys will.  Shannon and mom may just come for a day.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Natertot, Mrs. Tot and the little Tots
Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)





> Just wanted to confirm our attendance. I have been MIA for health reasons, but everything is back on track. Can't gurantee everyone staying the whole time, but at least me and the boys will.  Shannon and mom may just come for a day.


Glad you can still make it and the health issues are taken care of.

----------


## natertot

It is with great regret that at this time, the tots must withdrawal from this years jamboree. Unfortunately my work has had a recent loss of staff which has created lots of changes for me. My only hope is if my work can get some hiring and training done in time. Realistically, there is a very small chance of that happening.

We will miss y'all!

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)


Sorry you won't be able to make it Nate.  You will be missed.

----------


## hunter63

Oh well, I guess I'll leave the ear plugs home......

Was gonna ask ya about the die set for .45APC.

We will think about y'all.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)


We're getting closer.  Really looking forward to this trip.

----------


## BornthatWay

Yep. We are looking forward to coming.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)


Less than two weeks to go.  Any other additions?  Everybody on the list still coming?

If anybody wants to exchange cell phone numbers, send me a PM.

----------


## hunter63

Gotta tell you we are still planning on it....but stuff is pilling up.
Missing a party for sure,..... possible funeral and some Dr. stuff.....
Still a go.

----------


## BornthatWay

Yep still planning on it. We both have cold so we hope to be over them by then. My sister may stop by to visit some if that is okay. She lives in NC so it is a chance for us to see each other. She is very like minded to us in preps.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yep still planning on it. We both have cold so we hope to be over them by then. My sister may stop by to visit some if that is okay. She lives in NC so it is a chance for us to see each other. She is very like minded to us in preps.


We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

•	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
•	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
•	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
•	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
•	No public address systems are allowed
•	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
•	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
•	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)


*Friends and family are always welcome.*

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
H63 and Mrs H63
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

*Hope everybody on the list is able to make it.  For all others - if you can make it, you won't regret it.*

----------


## BornthatWay

Yep still planning to come. See you Thursday.

----------


## hunter63

I guess I gonna have to say that Mrs H63 and I are not going to be able to attend.....

We have been tending to family stuff, just got back from 2 funerals and Dr-ing....but seems that my back and lack of energy(?)....Her sore knees (Dr-ing for) are going to make it very tough to drive to NC , set up a tent and stick it out.

I was very hopeful for our attendance....and have been working to increase endurance (therapy 3 times a week) ....but seems that 4 hours driving is pretty much the limit.

So y'all have a good time....and post pic's.......

Bella wanted to come as well......

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

*Sorry you can't make it H.  You and the Mrs. take care of what needs taking care of.*

----------


## BornthatWay

Sorry you cannot make it Hunter and Mrs. H. I was so looking forward to meeting you but sounds like you all have been pretty busy. We shall hope for next year.

----------


## woodsman86

It will be me at least my oldest for either thursday to fri or fri to sat. Not sure about the wife and other 2 until the day comes. Looking forward to seeing folks and meeting some new ones.

----------


## crashdive123

We have reservations for the last weekend in October. Our reservations are for three nights - Thursday the 23rd and depart on Sunday the 26th. I know some can't make it for the entire time - that's OK. We have the Poplar group campsite. 

*Address*:  50 Black Mountain Campground Rd, Burnsville, NC 28714
*Phone*:  (828) 675-5616

	This is a tent-only campground; no wheeled camping units or RVs permitted
	Campground open from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m.; notify campground of late arrivals by calling 828-675-5616
	Campers must enter through Black Mountain Campground to reach this facility
	Daily fees are for up to 50 people and 10 vehicles per site
	No public address systems are allowed
	This facility is located within a bear sanctuary; keep all food out of site in containers or locked inside a hard-sided vehicle, secure trash in provided bins and remove all food from area after eating
	This campground is managed by the Cradle of Forestry In America Interpretive Association
	Don't Move Firewood: Help protect our forests! Prevent the spread of tree-killing pests by obtaining firewood at or near your destination and burning it on-site. Moving firewood is illegal in some states. Visit dontmovefirewood.org to learn more.

*Map Of Campgrounds* http://www.romanticasheville.com/ima...campground.pdf

*Yancy County, North Carolina Hiking Trails*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/H...g%20Trails.htm

*Yancy County, North Carolina Waterfalls*:  http://www.mountaintravelguide.com/W...Waterfalls.htm

*Who's Coming*

Crash and Mrs. Crash
Krat
Woodsman86 plus 2 or 3
Bornthatway and Mr. Bornthatway
Pgvoutdoors (maybe)

*Looks like some dry camping weather with nice temperatures.  http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Brevard+NC+28712  Headed out in the morning.*

----------


## kyratshooter

Already loading the vehicle.  Everything but the food.

I will need to make a grocery run before I start.  (Anything specific I need to bring Crash?)

Already have the GPS set.

Gas is down below $3 a gallon up here so this will be my cheapest jamboree trip ever.

----------


## randyt

one of these days we need a jamboree up nort LOL.

----------


## kyratshooter

> one of these days we need a jamboree up nort LOL.


Hey, we can do that too!
run
I am halfway between N&S and willing to do two jamborees.

It's a rough prospect but I would make the sacrifice.

If we did something in Michigan all the folks from the Ohio River north would have a 5-6 hour run.

Anywhere that does not require me to go through Illinois.  I don't do Illinois.

----------


## hunter63

Y'all have a good time.....really missing coming on down.

Stay warm and take pic's..........

----------


## BENESSE

> Anywhere that does not require me to go through Illinois.  I don't do Illinois.


I guess that might rule out our neck of the woods as well...as far as what you don't do?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

Hope everyone has a blast! Wish I was there.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Y'all have a good time.....really missing coming on down.
> 
> Stay warm and take pic's..........


Sure wish you could have made it this year.  We both have 60+ years of tall tales to tell and only had three days of tale telling time last year.  Not nearly enough time!

----------


## hunter63

> Sure wish you could have made it this year.  We both have 60+ years of tall tales to tell and only had three days of tale telling time last year.  Not nearly enough time!


Yeah I know was really looking forward to it.......

Kinda frustrating to not be able to do the thing I/we used to easily.......But after a assessment on current Dr's pains and meds....It got to be apparent that it wasn't gonna happen.

One or the events that was possibly going to be a problem was a couple of people.....a relative/friend that passed.
As it turned out, they passed last week... a day apart ,.... so services were Fri and Saturday, 200 miles apart.

After driving for two days ....it was tough to stay on the road that long.......

DW say's ...Next year!

Y'all have fun......

----------


## rebel

We leave tomorrow to see son #1 in NC. I was hoping to make a stop at black mountain and share in the festivities . Work and all, we'll be missing out by a day or two. Y'all be safe.

----------


## woodsman86

Will be heading out here shortly for the day. Will have all 3 kids, so no overnight this year. Lots of plan changes recently, but glad we will get to hang out today. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Hope everyone else can make it next year.

----------


## Winnie

Hope the weather is kind for you all. Have a great time and don't forget......Pics or it didn't happen!  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Looks like a great week-end weather wise. Everyone stay safe and have fun.

----------


## kyratshooter

Just walked through the door getting home.

What a weekend!  Too bad more folks could not show up.

Great weather, good temperature, good campsite.

We did have a couple of bumps to deal with but everything came out OK. 

815 mile round trip to a place so far back in the woods it did not even have GPS coordinates!  

Listening to that North Carolina accent made me homesick.

Crash and Mrs Crash are probably about 1/2 way home by now.  He has photos.

----------


## sjj

Welcome back.

----------


## hunter63

Glad to hear ya mad it there and back....sorry to have missed it.

----------


## Rick

Glad you had a safe trip and good time. Looking forward to the pics.

----------


## crashdive123

Mrs. Crash and I made it home safely.  Will get pics up tomorrow.

----------


## BornthatWay

Yes we made it home safely also. Now back to the usual grind.

----------


## natertot

Glad everyone is making it back home safe and sound. Can't wait for the pics and stories to come out. I really wish the tots and I could have been there. Next year, I will make another attempt at it.

----------


## 1stimestar

One of these days...  Glad you all had a fun time.  Can't wait to see pictures.

----------


## crashdive123

I've got some "issues" logging on to the site.  Hope to have them straightened out soon and post pics.

----------

